# Knuckling Over & Raw Diet



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Anyone seen or heard of this occuring? Puppy is 7 months old.

T


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Only time I've seen it (back legs) was with my first Thunder (GSD/Dane) It turned out to be spinal myelopathy. He was 9 yrs old when it showed up.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

I learned about it many years ago through this site.

http://www.greatdanelady.com/articles/knuckling_over.htm


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

If it's front legs I would first suspect a calcium deficiency in the raw diet. Just a guess on my part though.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Bob, that's my same guess. Nicole, I sent the site to the individual. Had the person gait the puppy toward me and you could see it. She has a lot of hair on the legs so I think its hidden standing still. 

T


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Another possibility is rickets but the only dog I've seen with that was very bow legged in the front. Not knuckled over.


----------

